# Trying to find a TV makeover show to help my friend!



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I wonder if any of you are more inspired than me? I've looked at beontv.co.uk etc, but can't come up with a show that might help my friend.

The backstory is that she's 28, a single mum and has just come through months of chemo after suffering breast cancer. She's just in remission now after finishing chemo at the start of the year. She lost her mum young to cancer, and her dad when she was a teenager - she's really been through it poor kid.

She's living in the most miniscule bungalow, converted from one half of a skittle alley - that's how small it is. But it has a garage tacked on the side, and if a TV show were to come in and knock it through and convert it, it would give her loads more room and allow her and her 18-month-old daughter to have a bedroom each.

Anyone any ideas? 60-minute Makeover couldn't do it in the time I reckon or it'd be ideal.

Any ideas gratefully received!

xx


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

DIY SOS?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I dont know what its call but that thing with Melinda Messenger?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought of DIY SOS and looked it up, but you have to have bodged your DIY somehow and need help cos you've beggared it up!  

Hmmn, Melinda? I don't know - I'll have a wee Google.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd try DIY SOS cos the one tonight hadn't bodged her own DIY and Nicks usually quite touched by stories like you describe!

Axxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

There used to be loads on BBC1 in the mornings but can't think of the names. What about John Barrowmans anything can happen? I didn't watch it but looked like an updated Jim'll fix it.

Shame we don't have extreme makeover - home edition, that they have on in the US, thoguh you could always see if they'd want to do an overseas episode - it's just the kind of thing they do.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Is the one with melinda not the cowboy builders thing.  

sorry can't really help you but just want to say your a wonderful friend and wish you every success with this.

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, ta Amanda! On the website it gives you all this criteria... Good one! I'll give them a bash on the SOS front.

Cheers Cath! I'll check out the Barrowman thing - he's a sweetie!

Young - yeah, I think Melinda's show is the cowboy thing... maybe not so good for this?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I could go round and do a bodge job on her house and then we can get on the melinda thingy!! Im good at bodging DIY!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Cham! But... er... you won't mind if I pass this time, will ya?


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh fine!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Just a word of warning with DIY SOS, is that you need to pay towards it and the more you can put in the better the stuff you get! You also need to have room for parking of the vans, film crew, catering trucks etc (well that was the case about 5/6 years ago)

One of DP's friends put us forward for it as he was so sick of spending his weekends here helping us get our very old house finished! At the time we had no kitchen or any running water downstairs (I used to wash up in a bowl in the bath!) and we lived like that for a year 
We did get quite far and had a researcher come round to interview us then Bob from the show also came out but we were turned down as they said the kitchen wasn't enough on its own, but with demolishing the 'lean to' and turning it into a conservatory was too big a job to do  Its so funny as I've never watched the show since - I'm not bitter or anything   

How about trying the American one as they sometimes do a UK addition and they literally rip down and start again and do the most amazing makeovers, it may be extreme home makeovers and the presenter guy is called Ty Pennington (I think?) Sorry not much help but I don't watch it very often to be sure!  The ones I watch are always done for the most deserving people though   They once ripped down what wasn't much more then a 2 bed shack in Alaska where a massive family were living and they ended up building them a massive house with enough bedrooms for everyone and they even put a full size basket ball court in the backyard?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, defo worth a Google methinks! Not sure West Dorset planners would be keen on demolition of part of a historic pub, but they could always try!

I'll give both shows a pop I think...

If she needs to pay towards it she's got some cash... just not the grands required to do the whole job!

We're in a village, so parking etc not usually a problem. Mmmmn, I love TV catering truck food! Only tried it once but it was scrummy.

Cheers Just!


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

You could always write into This Morning, they sometimes do things like this don't they?

Hope you manage to get something sorted, sounds like your friend deserves being treated

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do they? I might give that a bash too then - thank you!

xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

What a lovely friend you are Miranda.

I hope you get something sorted, let us know if you do so I can watch & weep


----------

